# Inaugral Queensland Home Brewing Conference - November 5



## Brewers Choice (14/6/11)

Hi Brewers - early advice on the Inaugral Queensland Homebrewing Conference - 05 November 2011

Planning has commenced and more details will follow soon. In the meantime, the basics are:

*Place:* Southbank Institute of Technology, South Bank, Brisbane

*What:* A one-day conference for home brewers, from aspiring kit and kilo brewers to all-grain experts. There will be talks ranging from the use of basic (and more exotic) ingredients, recipe formulations, starting your own micro-brewery, new brewing techniques and products, system wars, trade displays and a whole lot of quality craft-brewed beers to taste.

*Who will be presenting:*

*Brewers:*

Brad Rogers Stone and Wood Brewery, Byron Bay

Ben Krause - Bridge Road Brewery, Beechworth

Jaron Mitchell 4 Pines Brewery, Sydney

*Product Specialists:*

Bintani Malts

Hop Products Australia

And a bunch of great local home brewers. 

*And afterwards?
*
*A Beer and Food Matching Dinner 
*If you want more great food and beer, then book in for the Beer and Food Matching Dinner straight after the Conference Under the guidance of Matt Kirkegaard, founder of Good Beer Lunches and beer website Australian Brews News, a fantastic four course meal has been designed with matching beers. Rory Gibson, beer columnist for the Courier Mail will be entertaining us with stories of his journey from beer consumer to beer critic.

*What else:*

 - A single style brewing competition with the winning beer served as one of the five beers at our Dinner. 

- A bag full of free samples, great food and beer, and 200 other like-minded lovers of home brewing.
 
- There's loads more being planned and we'll update you with more information and costs as soon as they are finalised.

*Where will you find us:
*
Go to www.theqhc.com.au and stay up to date with the conference as it all comes together. 
_(Website re-directs to Brewers Choice website until construction is finished)_

For more information, call David at Brewers Choice (www.brewerschoice.com.au) on 07 3879 3882

If you are interested in helping with the planning or the running of the Conference, we would love to hear from you.


----------



## Bribie G (14/6/11)

Wow, looking forward to more details as the site is constructed, and the single style competition details as well. Please, please not yet _another _American Hop Monster blow-in


----------



## winkle (14/6/11)

Brewers Choice said:


> Hi Brewers - early advice on the Inaugral Queensland Homebrewing Conference - 05 November 2011
> 
> Planning has commenced and more details will follow soon. In the meantime, the basics are:
> 
> ...



Nice work David.


----------



## McFeast (14/6/11)

winkle said:


> Nice work David.



Fantastic! I will drive 12 hours to attend this conference! (from Mackay)

Looking forward to more details.


----------



## Brewers Choice (14/6/11)

Bribie G - I am with you on the American Hop Monsters. This one should be something a little out of the ordinary - a light German lager style - Kolsch, Munich Helles, Munich Dunkel, I hope. We plan to match it with scallops if we can get the Chef to agree! Should have the definitive style in the next couple of days.


----------



## jayse (14/6/11)

There is a bit of a clash of dates with this just two weeks after AABC in Adelaide, I don't know many brewers who can swing two weekends for beer trips that close together.


----------



## Bribie G (15/6/11)

AFAIK this year, whilst it's the AABC finals and important in its own right and I'm sure many interstaters will be keen to attend and support, it's a bit of a "minor" year, in the sense that it isn't also the national Conference as well (as it was in Melb) so probably not too much of a clash compared to last year. I would expect the proposed QLD conference, being a one-dayer, will be of more interest to South QLD, NSW down to Coffs, whatever.

Edit: hang on wasn't that the year before last? time flies when you're hammered :wacko:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (15/6/11)

jayse said:


> There is a bit of a clash of dates with this just two weeks after AABC in Adelaide, I don't know many brewers who can swing two weekends for beer trips that close together.




Only the strong and the terminally stupid will try and do both!

Who's with me?

:icon_cheers: 

I'll assume that someone like the BABBs will plan a pre-conference drink on the Friday and a post conference drink on the Sunday .. won't they?


----------



## winkle (15/6/11)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Only the strong and the terminally stupid will try and do both!
> 
> Who's with me?
> 
> ...



I think you'd be pretty safe with that assumption.


Edit: did somebody say "pubcrawl"?


----------



## Paul H (15/6/11)

Brewers Choice said:


> Bribie G - I am with you on the American Hop Monsters. This one should be something a little out of the ordinary - a light German lager style - Kolsch, Munich Helles, Munich Dunkel, I hope. We plan to match it with scallops if we can get the Chef to agree! Should have the definitive style in the next couple of days.



& how about we qualify the entrants such as "entrants must have 12 consecutive years of Babbs membership". That'll stop the blow ins.

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## Bribie G (15/6/11)

Will BABBs be participating?





h34r:


----------



## altstart (15/6/11)

Paul H said:


> & how about we qualify the entrants such as "entrants must have 12 consecutive years of Babbs membership". That'll stop the blow ins.
> 
> :icon_cheers:
> 
> Paul



Hey Mate careful who your calling a blow in I found that offensive. I have been on this forum just as long as you and for my own reasons I do not belong to BABBS but that does not mean I dont take my brewing seriously.
Altstart


----------



## clarkey7 (15/6/11)

BribieG said:


> Will BABBs be participating?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes BribieG....we'll also be presenting.

If you show up to the June Meeting h34r: , we'll fill you in.

PB


----------



## stillscottish (15/6/11)

Poop! I'm in Sydney that weekend. :angry:


----------



## Bribie G (15/6/11)

altstart said:


> Hey Mate careful who your calling a blow in I found that offensive. I have been on this forum just as long as you and for my own reasons I do not belong to BABBS but that does not mean I dont take my brewing seriously.
> Altstart



Chill pill  You'd have to understand Pauls ultra dry (almost Carlton - esque) sense of humour. He was referring to my relentless success at BABBs comps which I will once again be steamrollering all the other contestants with this year in the September competition. 
Hang on, checking the diary ... make that July. 

Gawd I'd better order some shit from Ross in a hurry 

edit; sorry PB I missed the May as I'd done my back big time and couldn't drive down. Bottled my mild last week B)


----------



## winkle (15/6/11)

stillscottish said:


> Poop! I'm in Sydney that weekend. :angry:



*PPP*
 

I think that there is a lot of scope to have fun and explore the system wars concept - off the shelf HERMES, RIMS, Braumeister systems pitted against home built ones, and three tier gravity, BAIB, "Antique roadshow" kit (oh, sorry, you'll be in Sydney) with maybe a very experienced brewer doing a kits and bits with the resulting beers being judged - but also with additional info on, cost, power/water used, time taken etc etc. The results could be very interesting if not definative.


----------



## Bribie G (15/6/11)

I wonder if there are going to actually be some brewing sessions or is it all talkfest? We'll know soon enough.


----------



## NickB (15/6/11)

BribieG said:


> Bottled my mild last week B)



Slightly OT - Kegged my Mild for the mini-comp on Saturday, and somehow about a third of the keg has evaporated since h34r:

1469 FTW - You're up for a challenge this year Bribie 

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (15/6/11)

:icon_offtopic: Just to try it I actually used Ross's dry yeast mix - the mild got as far as the Nats but was marked down as too fruity which I put down to the Ringwood. Looking forward to comments.


----------



## NickB (15/6/11)

BribieG said:


> :icon_offtopic: Just to try it I actually used Ross's dry yeast mix - the mild got as far as the Nats but was marked down as too fruity which I put down to the Ringwood. Looking forward to comments.




Bring a spare bottle along as will I, and we can compare 

Looking forward to this month's comp 


Now....


Back to the Conference!!!

Cheers


----------



## winkle (16/6/11)

A session on yeast farming would be nice.


----------



## Paul H (16/6/11)

altstart said:


> Hey Mate careful who your calling a blow in I found that offensive. I have been on this forum just as long as you and for my own reasons I do not belong to BABBS but that does not mean I dont take my brewing seriously.
> Altstart



Sorry Blow hard 

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## Brewers Choice (14/8/11)

*TICKETS NOW ON SALE

*The Queensland Homebrewing Conference has made two big announcements this week, with *tickets going on sale* and a major speaker announced.

The speaker, Chris White, President of Whitelabs Yeasts, has agreed to cross the pond and present about yeast. Chris has spoken a number of times in Australia and has always been very well received. Chris has worked with yeasts his entire life, with a PhD in biochemistry and he is a member of the Seibel Institute teaching faculty.

Chris started Whitelabs in 1995 and has seen it grow into one of the major liquid yeast suppliers in the brewing world. With a range of hundreds of pitchable, pure strain yeasts covering beer, wine and distilling, Whitelabs is a major force in the home brewing industry worldwide.

Chris is also the author of the authoritative book on yeast in brewing, _*Yeast: The Practical Guide to Beer Fermentation*._

Other presenters include Brad Rogers (Stone & Wood), Jaron Mitchell (4 Pines Brewery) and a host of other product specialists from Bintani Malts, Hop Products Australia and a bunch of great local home brewers. Kevin Longhurst (QldKev) will be presenting on growing your own hops, and Andrew Clark, Champion Qld Brewer (2008,09) will be talking on the new Beersmith 2 software (with some giveaways, as well)

We also have the results of a 4-way Mash Systems war, being run by BABBS. The final beers will get judged at the Conference and results announced AFTER the participants present their session.

The conference will be held in Brisbane on Nov 5 2011 at the Southbank Institute of Technology.

Full details can be found on www.theqhc.com.au

Buy tickets here.


----------



## Florian (17/8/11)

I think this deserves a bump


----------



## yardy (17/8/11)

Florian said:


> *I think this deserves a bump*



nice one, dunno how, but i missed this 

cheers


----------



## Bribie G (17/8/11)

Florian said:


> I think this deserves a bump


And make sure it's announced at the next couple of BABBs meetings. I'll also bring it up at PUBS in a couple of weeks.


----------



## QldKev (17/8/11)

yardy said:


> nice one, dunno how, but i missed this
> 
> cheers




You coming down for the conf. Should be fun

QldKev


----------



## Bribie G (17/8/11)

winkle said:


> A session on yeast farming would be nice.


Verily shalt thy prayers be answered by Chris White.


----------



## yardy (17/8/11)

QldKev said:


> *You coming down for the conf. Should be fun
> 
> QldKev
> *



wouldn't mind mate, is there a large Bundy contingent going down ?

Yard


----------



## Brewers Choice (29/8/11)

Just a reminder that the *Early-bird* discount on the *Queensland Homebrewing Conference* Ticket expires on 31 August, so if you are thinking of purchasing a ticket, get in now and save $10.

Tickets available at *www.theqhc.com.au
*
Cheers David


----------



## Brewers Choice (1/9/11)

*Beer and Food Matching Dinner at Qld Homebrewing Conference
*
The Queensland Homebrewing Conference can confirm today details of the Beer and Food Matching Dinner to be held on 05 November 2011. The Dinner will be open to Conference attendees, their guests and friends.

The Beer and Food Matching Dinner will be held at Deck's Steak and Seafood Restaurant at Southbank. The menu has been prepared by Matt Kirkegaard, founder of Good Beer Lunches and Editor of Australian Brews News.

With a minimum of 3 courses and 4 beers matched and introduced by Matt, it should be a great night of dining. Entertainment will be provided by Rory Gibson, Beer Editor at the Courier Mail, who will be sharing his journey from beer consumer to critic. Jaron Mitchell will also be talking to us about 4 Pines' new Vostok Space Stout, the first beer designed for interstellar travel.

Beers on the night will include the 4 Pines Space Stout; an American Pale Ale brewed by Champion Queensland brewer, Tony Brown; and a Pro/Am collaborative Pilsner brewed at Bacchus by Ms Aine O'Hora, up and coming brewer from Matilda Bay.

The dinner will be held in Decks Steak and Seafood Restaurant on Nov 5 2011, starting at 6.30pm. For full information and to purchase tickets, visit www.theqhc.com.au.


----------



## Est.91 (2/9/11)

Purchased a ticket today, I can't wait. The dinner will be amazing! :icon_cheers:


----------



## clarkey7 (5/9/11)

Updated information on QHC website for System Wars (conducted and presented by the BABBs club) and the Beer & Food Matching dinner.

See you at the conference :icon_cheers: 

PB


----------



## Brewers Choice (15/9/11)

Hi all. an update on beer for the Conference Dinner. Press release and posting on www.theqhc.com.au will go up tomorrow.

*Pro-Am Collaborative Beer Brewed for Conference Dinner*
Aine O'Hora, a lovely Irish brewer from Matilda Bay Brewing Company made a flying visit to Brisbane recently to whip up a quick batch of beer for the Conference dinner. Aine chose the style made with all pilsner malt brew to create a DMS brew, just like you would get in Europe, like she grew up on in Ireland. The beer was all made with pilsner malt and traditional Saaz hops to be a true expression of the style that Aine grew up enjoying.

The beer was brewed at Bacchus Brewery with the assistance of David Clarke (fellow organiser of the Conference and BABBS Deputy Brewmaster) and Sim Bonetti (Manager Brewers Choice Enoggera). The beer is now maturing in the cool room at Bacchus and should have matured beautifully for the dinner. Aine's beer will be the accompaniment for our Entree of Scallops and Rocket a beautiful combination.


----------



## bonj (17/9/11)

My brother in-law has gone and organised his wedding on that day, and I'm the official photographer... I may be able to make the dinner, but spewing that I'll miss the conference.


----------



## Clutch (17/9/11)

Pretty sure I'll be attending!


----------



## Brewers Choice (3/10/11)

*BEER AND FOOD MATCHING DINNER GAINS A COURSE *

Latest news on the Beer and Food Matching Dinner is that Witches Chase Cheese Co. will be offering us a Cheese Course for the dinner. Meredith from Witches Chase has selected cheeses to match a Belgian Tripel being brewed especially for the occasion. The two cheeses Labour Intensive Wash Rind, and Farmhouse Clothbound Cheddar are full flavoured, prize winning cheeses. Full details of these cheeses will be available on the Conference website.

With the addition of the Cheese Course, the Beer and Food Matching Dinner will now expand to (at least) *four* courses and* five* beers a fantastic culinary exploration of the finer qualities of craft brewed beers and the excellent food they can be matched with.

The Decks Restuarant is just a short walk from the Conference venue, nestled in the Southbank area. With two guests speakers, and at only $67 for a fully catered, restuarant standard meal with alcohol, the dinnner is a steal. Tickets are available to anyone - conference attendees, guests, friends and general public. Numbers for the dinner are limited, so book your ticket early or risk missing out.

For full details on the Conference and Dinner, and to purchase tickets, visit the website www.theqhc.com.au.


----------



## Janelle Kerr (4/10/11)

I am looking forward to the dinner also, but am allergic to scallops. Hopefully they will find our group something else to match the beer. I am new to the AHB Forum, but not to home brewing in general. The info will hopefully help to get my brewing up to scratch for next year's round of competitions.
:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## clarkey7 (4/10/11)

Time to get your calenders & tickets sorted for this one-day conference and dinner.

The conference is a month away.  

FYI - the beer and food matching dinner are being run as separate events.

You can book for both or only attend one event that you are specifically interested in.

Check out the Official QLD Homebrewing Conference web page for details of program, including the open to anyone "pre" and "post" conference get-togethers.

Cheers, :icon_cheers: 

PB (Dave Clarke BABBs Deputy Brewmaster and Braumeister brewer in the Systems Wars)


----------



## Brewers Choice (4/10/11)

*More Beers at the Conference and Dinner
*
An integral part of the Conference will be an opportunity to taste some great craft brewed beers, judge them and talk to the brewers responsible for them. The companies involved range from a one-man operation to a microbrewery about to step up from 6 to 50 hectalitres. Beers already confirmed will include:

 - 4 Hearts Brewing 4 Degrees Pale Ale, 4 Degrees Summer Wheat.

 - Brisbane Brewhouse Australian Pale Ale, Wit Beer (collaboration with Sim Bonetti)

 - MT Brewery Rainforest German Lager, Bavarian Wheat

 - Matilda Bay/Bacchus Brewing Collaboration European Pilsner

 - 4 Pines Brewery Vostok Space Stout

 - Tony Brown Award-winning American Pale Ale

 - Sim Bonetti, Brewers Choice Kolsch-style

 - Liam Ahearn Award-winning Belgian Tripel

We are trying for a couple more beers for the day - you can never have too many!

As well as the samplers, Yamanto Tavern and Bitter Suite are both providing a number of 6-packs of craft beers which we will be giving away through the day.

If you have not bought your tickets yet, go to www.theqhc.com.au and order them now.


----------



## Brewers Choice (12/10/11)

*3 WEEKS TO GO!
*
A reminder - 3 weeks to purchase your tickets for the Queensland Homebrewing Conference. We are now ordering the freebies and QHC products that we will be handing out. I would hate to not have enough to cover late registrations!

*FREEBIES!!!*  
Bintani has just confirmed they will be providing a *LARGE* door prize for the day - a mix of malt, hops, extracts and yeasts. Other freebies will include 5 registrations for Beer Smith 2, Hops, 6 packs of craft beers from new beer venue Bitter Suite at New Farm and the Yamanto Tavern, beer glasses, Brewers Choice Vouchers, a free consultation with Costa Nickias (Consulting speaking at our Going Commercial session), and we are still working on Whitelabs for something special as well. 

*MORE BEER
*I forgot to include in the above list of the beers we will be consuming, the four beers brewed as part of the System Wars - the brew-off last Saturday went brilliantly and the beers should be excellent. Your job during the lunch break at the Conference will be to taste all four beers and vote on your favourite. Hopefully, we will also have some more beers finalised this week, so there should be plenty of beer right through the day. (You will need plenty to soak up all the great free food that is being provided at each break!)

*ANOTHER SPECIAL BEER (or two!)
*Saturday also saw Brisbane Brewhouse brewer, Johann Van Der Walt and Sim Bonetti (Brewers Choice - Enoggera Store Manager) doing a collaborative brew, to produce a cracking Wit beer for the conference. And to round out a busy weekend, Tony Brown has also put down his award-winning APA in time for the Beer and Food Matching Dinner - should go great with the Pork belly!

So don't delay buying tickets - available at the official website - www.theqhc.com.au


----------



## Brewers Choice (13/10/11)

EVEN MORE FREEBIES!!  

Have spoken to Whitelabs Yeasts and Hop Products Australia today - freebies will now include 10kg of hops and some special flowers to try, from HPA; and Whitelabs are bringing over their new "San Diego Super Yeast" which they released at the US National Homebrewing Convention this year. As well as some free yeasts, there will be a book or two by Chris White on yeast and fermentation going to worthy winners. We will also be selling the rest of the SD Super yeast vials during the Conference at very good prices.

So book your tickets on www.theqhc.com.au and see you there.


----------



## WSC (13/10/11)

I'm looking forward to sharing both my beers with everyone at the conference.

There will be free samples of 4 Degrees Pale Ale and Summer Wheat for all to try. :icon_chickcheers: 

I'll also be sharing my exeperiences on launching my beers via contract brewing at one of the sessions.

See you there!


----------



## winkle (13/10/11)

Hmmm, this has snuck up on me, I'll have to grab my tickets next week.
Can't have Wade giving away free drinks and not be there :icon_cheers:


----------



## WSC (13/10/11)

winkle said:


> Hmmm, this has snuck up on me, I'll have to grab my tickets next week.
> Can't have Wade giving away free drinks and not be there :icon_cheers:



haha....not just me giving away free drinks. Quite a few others too.

I'm pretty sure in every break there will be beers to sample......


----------



## kalbarluke (13/10/11)

I'm going to both the dinner and the conference. I'm really looking forward to it.

Even better, SWMBO paid for the tickets.


----------



## Rowy (13/10/11)

Can you purchase at the door or do you have to pre-book?


----------



## winkle (13/10/11)

Rowy said:


> Can you purchase at the door or do you have to pre-book?



Pre-sales will stop the organisers hair going grey(er).


----------



## Rowy (13/10/11)

I know what it's like.........both hair and organising shit.......I'm red hot to go but with work I'm not sure I am a definite and I don't want to blow the bucks........I'm a tight bastard I suppose.


----------



## Bribie G (15/10/11)

About time to start bumping this on a regular basis. I've just bought my ticket for the day and note:

Site deficiencies: you have to register with a user name and password to get in and then buy tickets so be prepared to sit down for 15 mins first. 

No indication of when doors are open or what the times of the various sessions / lunch break etc are. So what train do I need to be on? If the times are now known then some indications would be welcome.

Hows a bit of a Google map or whatever to show us the exact location. I have no idea where the Southbank Institute is - Used to be at Kangaroo Point when I was a student. 

Note, for those not regularly using trains, *South Brisbane Station is closed for renovations from October 31st *so an indication of where the venue is from Southbank Station and what buses pass by would be more than welcome as I'm sure many would prefer to give it a nudge on the day and not drive. 

Not whingeing, just hoping the site will be a bit more user friendly to encourage greater attendance. :icon_cheers:


----------



## WSC (15/10/11)

Bribie G said:


> About time to start bumping this on a regular basis. I've just bought my ticket for the day and note:
> 
> Site deficiencies: you have to register with a user name and password to get in and then buy tickets so be prepared to sit down for 15 mins first.
> 
> ...



I'm sure the organisers will be happy to take on your feedback.

It's the first year so the more feedback we can give now the better it can be for this year and future years.

It's very important for everyone to come out and support the conference and ensure it becomes a yearly event.


----------



## pike1973 (15/10/11)

Bribie ,I just looked at the southbank institute of technology web site and they say the address is 66 Ernest Street South Brisbane. It also says this on my ticket email,it also says that it opens at 9 am. I cant answer any more questions because I dont know either.
Hope this helps.  


Ads.


----------



## Clutch (15/10/11)

Booked our tickets last week. Super excited.


----------



## bonj (15/10/11)

Clutch said:


> Booked our tickets last week. Super excited.


I would definitely be coming to this if I wasn't shooting a wedding that day. Hopefully it is a success and will be repeated next year.


----------



## winkle (15/10/11)

Bonj said:


> I would definitely be coming to this* if I wasn't shooting a wedding* that day. Hopefully it is a success and will be repeated next year.



Going postal Bonj?

Bribie, its about equidistant from either station, have a look on google maps or this map. Plenty of other options ie. de-train at central and bus from myer centre etc.


----------



## bonj (15/10/11)

winkle said:


> Going postal Bonj?


Some might say anyone getting married deserves to be shot. :lol:


----------



## browndog (15/10/11)

All ticketed up here, really looking forward to a great time with all the SE QLD Brewers.

-BD


----------



## Bribie G (15/10/11)

Looking forward to seeing the talent - especially Chris White and AndrewQLD demistifying Beermith 2 - will there be a Bundy contingent coming down?


----------



## Paul H (15/10/11)

winkle said:


> Going postal Bonj?
> 
> Bribie, its about equidistant from either station, have a look on google maps or this map. Plenty of other options ie. de-train at central and bus from myer centre etc.



I used the word equidistant this morning when I was talking to a sparky installing some downlights (fire starters). His apprentice required an interpreter..

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## Brewers Choice (18/10/11)

Hi guys, thanks for the feedback, its really useful. 

There is a Google map on the QHC website - go to the Conference tab, then select "Where are the venues?". In the Conference section, you will see the map and instructions on how to find us.

Thanks for the heads up about South Brisbane Station closing - how can you close a major train station???? Will check this out today. I looked at getting buses on the transport details, but given there are so many coming from different directions, it would have been a long list!

You can buy tickets simply by clicking on the Buy Ticket box on the right hand side. No need to log into the website. We will see about removing the log in box today and replacing it with another copy of the google map.

It will be possible to attend the conference and buy a ticket on the day, though this will add to grey hairs and stress!!! I don't think we can do dinner on the day though - the restaurant will murder us if we do that, as the meals are being specially cooked for the night.

Keep bumping and talking please - the more that come, the more freebies we can organise.

See you there!


----------



## Clutch (19/10/11)

Bribie G said:


> Chris White and AndrewQLD demistifying Beermith 2




Oooh yes please.


----------



## Bribie G (19/10/11)

I'll be wearing a Bribie G tag, just a peel off stick on white label thingo, it would be great if AHB members could do that as part of our secret fellowship


----------



## kalbarluke (19/10/11)

Bribie G said:


> I'll be wearing a Bribie G tag, just a peel off stick on white label thingo, it would be great if AHB members could do that as part of our secret fellowship



Great idea.


----------



## winkle (19/10/11)

Bribie G said:


> I'll be wearing a Bribie G tag, just a peel off stick on white label thingo, it would be great if AHB members could do that as part of our secret fellowship



OK, I'll wear a Bribie G tag as well.


----------



## WSC (19/10/11)

Hopefully I will be the guy in the new flash looking 4 Degrees Pale Ale shirt!


----------



## Bribie G (19/10/11)

Yeah there's a lot of local members in the clubs so you are well aware of who they are, and even at the club meetings it's common to hear "hey Browndog ... Yeah Bribie? - "  
However I was a bit pissed off about the Systems Wars brewday as I didn't get to acknowledge / shake hands etc with a couple of forum members who were there, including Lord Rajah and NickJD. bummer. Or maybe Nick was the person disguised as that little old Chinese Lady in the alfoil hat?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (19/10/11)

Bribie G said:


> . Or maybe Nick was the person disguised as that little old Chinese Lady in the alfoil hat?



Nope, that was me h34r: 

I was in a hurry, the aliens were coming to get me.


----------



## Rowy (19/10/11)

I reckon the simple shithouse white tag with your AHB name on it is a great idea. I'm in! You will know who I am I'll be the only wanker inthe joint with a white sticker on his shirt...............


----------



## mccuaigm (21/10/11)

Just got my ticket, sounds like a great day.

Can't make the dinner though :angry: 

Cheers
Goldy


----------



## pike1973 (21/10/11)

I'm a bit disappointed that I can't get to the dinner (prior family stuff), and I'm going to miss out on the majority of the beers that will be there.the dinner beers sound very tasty. What is on offer for the conference attendees
, I hope there will be enough. :drinks:


----------



## NickB (21/10/11)

Got my conference ticket yesterday. Won't make the dinner, however, but planning on hitting up either the International or the Brewhouse after for some wind down beers and cheap steaks 

Cheers


----------



## Brewers Choice (21/10/11)

Thanks for all the feedback. We have added a simple Program on the front page now, so people can see the times (Sorry but the actual program remains secret for another week - we may have another surprise or two yet!) and where the venue details are situated.

Good idea about the AHB tags - we will make sure there are a bunch of white labels and a nikko or two, so AHB members can do up another tag to add to their name tags.

I am off the Decks Seafood and Steak restaurant this morning with Matt Kirkegaard (Good beer Lunches) to finalise the menu. Food should be good, butI am really excited about Liam's beer - sounds great with a huge flavour. Tony delivers his beer today as well, so its all coming together. Hopefully, today we will confirm another 100ltrs of beer from another loacl brewhouse as well - when you start looking for it, Queensland does has some pretty good beer venues - just not enough of them!

Please encourage friends that intend on coming to book asap - as numbers are growing, we are adding more stuff (read freebies) to the conference. Lagte bookings mean its too late to add more stuff.

See you there Friday night (04 Nov) at Archive Bar.


----------



## Rowy (21/10/11)

Just bought my ticket. Can't wait.


----------



## mccuaigm (22/10/11)

Looks like one of non brewing mates is coming too

Counting down


----------



## pike1973 (24/10/11)

Bump.

Hi everyone just thought I'd keep this moving, and just wanted to ask how many of the Ipswich boys are going to this epic event? 

see you , just under two weeks and counting. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## kalbarluke (25/10/11)

I'll be going and another guy from this way (Bretto77) is going too. I went to the first Ipswich brewers meet but have been unable to make the others. I'm hoping to make the next one. Is it on Melbourne Cup day?


----------



## pike1973 (25/10/11)

yeah the first tuesday of the month . Next meeting is on the 1st of November which is also Melbourne Cup day.


----------



## browndog (25/10/11)

pike1973 said:


> Bump.
> 
> Hi everyone just thought I'd keep this moving, and just wanted to ask how many of the Ipswich boys are going to this epic event?
> 
> see you , just under two weeks and counting. :icon_chickcheers:



I'm going, Liam, Ben and Xavier is going, not sure who else Adam.


----------



## Bribie G (25/10/11)

Until now, Browndog and I have only been simultaneously pissed when we are brawling with each other on the forum. In the flesh will be interesting :lol:


----------



## browndog (25/10/11)

Bribie G said:


> Until now, Browndog and I have only been simultaneously pissed when we are brawling with each other on the forum. In the flesh will be interesting :lol:
> 
> View attachment 49476



I was always warned to be very wary of pissed Yorkshiremen, I heard a rumour that Jack the Ripper was a pissed off Yorkshireman with a crochet hook!


----------



## bonj (26/10/11)

browndog said:


> I'm going, Liam, Ben and Xavier is going, not sure who else Adam.


Unfortunately, I won't be able to make it because I'm official photographer for my brother in law's wedding the same day.


----------



## Brewers Choice (27/10/11)

I notice in the thread that someone was excited that Andrew Osbourne was doing the Beer Smith talk. Well, we have gone one better yet!

The Beer Smith 2 presentation will now be done by none other than *Brad Smith*, the designer of Beer Smith, himself.

Brad will be talking to us direct from the States via a live link-up. Brad's talk will cover:


Why we should use brewing software;
What you can achieve with brewing software;
What are the developments that have been incorporated into Beer Smith Version 2; and
What other facilities besides brewing software are included in Beersmith for home brewers to use. 
If you have seen Brad doing his podcasts, you'll know he is well used to doing live link-ups. Make sure you are at the Conference for a chance to raise your own questions with the ultimate guru on Beer Smith and brewing software.

  Brad has also provided the QHC with 5 free copies of Beer Smith 2 to give away as prizes, but you will have to be there to get one.

Get onto www.theqhc.com.au to find out all about the conference and book a ticket. There is only a week left!


----------



## Brewers Choice (28/10/11)

Dinner menu arrived this morning - its a cracker. Scallops, Pork belly, even a Stout infused ice cream being made. More details on this tonight!


----------



## clarkey7 (28/10/11)

Brewers Choice said:


> I notice in the thread that someone was excited that Andrew Osbourne was doing the Beer Smith talk. Well, we have gone one better yet!
> 
> The Beer Smith 2 presentation will now be done by none other than *Brad Smith*, the designer of Beer Smith, himself.
> 
> ...


It was Andrew Clark (AndrewQld) who helped develop Beersmith 2 with Brad Smith...
Actually, I was bummed when I heard Andrew couldn't make it....as I haven't started using my BS2 yet  
But having the man himself (Brad Smith) do a presentation and Q&A via video link up will make up for it and be pretty awesome.

Good one David. :beerbang: 

Looking forward to next weekend,

PB :beer:


----------



## WSC (29/10/11)

kalbarluke said:


> I'm going to both the dinner and the conference. I'm really looking forward to it.
> 
> Even better, SWMBO paid for the tickets.


How are all the Ippy and surrounding brewers getting home? I think I will train it and spring for a cab to peak crossing.


----------



## kalbarluke (29/10/11)

WSC said:


> How are all the Ippy and surrounding brewers getting home? I think I will train it and spring for a cab to peak crossing.



PM sent.


----------



## Bribie G (29/10/11)

I'd recommend SouthBank Parklands


----------



## RdeVjun (29/10/11)

Bribie G said:


> I'd recommend SouthBank Parklands


I've heard there's regular yoga classes too, particularly for Irish Yoga. (Third pic is the art's first yogi, AFAIK).


----------



## clarkey7 (31/10/11)

Bump - It's getting close now....

If you haven't already...grab your tickets to the conference, the dinner, or both...

The QHC Webpage

See you there,

PB (Dave Clarke) :beerbang:


----------



## Brewers Choice (31/10/11)

Firstly apologies to Andrew Clarke - late night posting is not a good thing.

QHC Beer and Food Matching Dinner

The Queensland Homebrewing Conference can confirm today further details of the Beer and Food Matching Dinner to be held on 05 November 2011, at Deck's Steak and Seafood Restaurant at Southbank. The menu for the evening has been prepared by Matt Kirkegaard, founder of Good Beer Lunches and Editor of Australian Brews News.

The menu, and matching beers for the evening will be:

*Welcome Beer*: Brissy Blonde Kolsch Simeon Bonetti (Brewers Choice)

*Entre*: Seared scallops on a bed of rocket and fennel salad dressed with an orange vinaigrette
(Matched with the Matilda Bay/Bacchus Brewing Pro-Am Collaborative Pilsner)

*Main:* Crispy skin pork belly on a bed of braised cabbage, apple and red wine vinegar
(Matched with Tony Brown's Ipswich Ale House American Pale Ale)

*Cheese:* Witches Chase Labour Intensive Wash Rind, and Farmhouse Clothbound Cheddar
(Matched with Liam Ahearn's Karma Belgian Tripel)

*Desert:* White chocolate mousse topped with sour cherries and coconut toffee shards, served with a side of hand-made Stout ice cream
(Matched with 4 Pines Vostok Stout) 

Each course will be introduced by Matt with the brewers (where willing), giving us a brief run down on their beer. 

Entertainment will be provided by Rory Gibson, Beer Editor at the Courier Mail, who will be sharing his journey from beer consumer to critic. Jaron Mitchell will also be talking to us about 4 Pines' new Vostok Space Stout, the first beer designed for interstellar travel.

The dinner will be held in Decks Steak and Seafood Restaurant on Nov 5 2011, starting at 6.30pm. 

*We are very close to closing off tickets for the dinner so the restaurant can't start preparing, so make your booking now*. Menu looks great, beers taste great, speakers are great and numbers are great. Should be a great night!

For full information and to purchase tickets, visit our website www.theqhc.com.au


----------



## kalbarluke (31/10/11)

That menu looks very nice.......:icon_drool2:


----------



## Rowy (31/10/11)

I'm pissed off now that I'm not going to the dinner. It looks great! :angry:


----------



## Lillywhite (31/10/11)

Got my ticket, looking forward to meeting other Ipswich brewers on Tuesday.


----------



## ABP1973 (31/10/11)

Looking forward to the weekend That menu looks good. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Clutch (31/10/11)

Since we're not going to the dinner either, we're thinking Brewhouse afterwards.
Anyone feel like like putting up with a lot of dumb questions?


----------



## Brewers Choice (31/10/11)

Hi  Just been advised that the QHC site has gone down due to bandwidth issues - must be all the people trying to book tickets last thing!!!

If you need to get on and book tickets, use the following link - it will take you direct to the booking site. We will have the QHC site up again first thing in the morning.

http://www.trybooking.com/Booking/BookingE...12496&bof=1

Clearly the stress-o-meter installed on all things electrical has cut in and disabled the site at a critical moment. We may delay settling ticket numbers now until Wednesday.

Cheers david


----------



## Brewers Choice (31/10/11)

The QHC website is back up and running. Just too many people on it at the moment. had to increase bandwidth, but now all is good.

Cheers


----------



## WSC (31/10/11)

Its getting close now!

On Friday I'm going to go to Bitter Suite for a pint or 2 during their happy hour from 5pm (only $7), then heading to Archive at about 6.30pm/7pm.

Be great to get a few people together and we can bus it or maxi taxi between venues.

Who's in?


----------



## Est.91 (1/11/11)

WSC said:


> Its getting close now!
> 
> On Friday I'm going to go to Bitter Suite for a pint or 2 during their happy hour from 5pm (only $7), then heading to Archive at about 6.30pm/7pm.
> 
> ...




I'll prob meet you at Archive because I have work until 4:30.


----------



## winkle (1/11/11)

WSC said:


> Its getting close now!
> 
> On Friday I'm going to go to Bitter Suite for a pint or 2 during their happy hour from 5pm (only $7), then heading to Archive at about 6.30pm/7pm.
> 
> ...



The 199 bus is only a block away from Bitter Suite, and stops at Archive's front door (eventually)


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (1/11/11)

I will catch you all at archive. 

I have a VERY special tap selection lined up for anyone who comes.

Rogue Captain Sigs Northwestern Ale
Brewdog Hardcore/ Punk IPA
Mikkeller Green Gold/ APA/ Draft Bear
Hitachino White

to name a few....


----------



## Brewers Choice (1/11/11)

*White Labs Home Brewing Expert Coming*

The Conference session on using yeast in home brewing was to be presented by Chris White, President of White Labs Pure Yeast and Fermentation Inc. However, we have been advised that Chris is now unable to travel to Australia for the Conference. 

Fortunately, Chris is being replaced by John Carroll, White Lab's Technical Support person for home brewers. John has spent the last two years advising home brewers on the use of yeasts in home brewing. We probably could not get a more suitable person to talk on this topic (perhaps even better than his boss!). John will also take the opportunity to introduce White Lab's new San Diego Super Yeast, a highly versatile yeast great for brewing in Australian conditions.

John started out as a malt extract brewer and converted to all grain brewing in 2010. John has formed a home brewing club in his home town of Longmont, Colorado.

While we are disappointed that Chris White is unable to attend the conference, I believe we may have done even better with John attending and able to pass on his first hand experience from right at the coalface of home brewing.

Ticket sales are closing, so if you want to hear from the experts, and attend the Conference and Dinner, purchase your tickets today at _www.theqhc.com.au_


----------



## WSC (1/11/11)

http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2011/11/ipswic...ing-conference/

Ipswich Brewers are awesome!


----------



## WSC (1/11/11)

King Brown Brewing said:


> I will catch you all at archive.
> 
> I have a VERY special tap selection lined up for anyone who comes.
> 
> ...



Wow nice line up.

Look forward to catching up for a beer.


----------



## pike1973 (2/11/11)

WSC said:


> http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2011/11/ipswic...ing-conference/
> 
> Ipswich Brewers are awesome!


 :beerbang: **** YEAH :beerbang:


----------



## Brewers Choice (2/11/11)

*Last chance to get your tickets for the Conference!
*
We need to advise the restaurants tomorrow of probable numbers for catering. Almost used up all our free hops samples as well, so get your tickets tonight/early tomorrow morning to guarantee you receive the full set of freebies.

See you at Archive Bar on Friday night.

Cheers David


----------



## /// (2/11/11)

Just as an aside, for all the effort you fellas are putting in and what you have bought together, you make the other States look like a pack of nancies. This is a huge event for a State Group, well done guys, have a blast!

Scotty


----------



## WSC (2/11/11)

WSC said:


> Its getting close now!
> 
> On Friday I'm going to go to Bitter Suite for a pint or 2 during their happy hour from 5pm (only $7), then heading to Archive at about 6.30pm/7pm.
> 
> ...



Bump to see if anyone is keen to start at Bitter Suite on Friday at 5pm then head to Archive?


----------



## clarkey7 (4/11/11)

Heading to Archive now......Boy, I'm Thirsty :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## mccuaigm (4/11/11)

Pocket Beers said:


> Heading to Archive now......Boy, I'm Thirsty :icon_chickcheers:



Damn, can't make that today, but looking forward to tomorrow :icon_drunk:


----------



## tallie (4/11/11)

Pocket Beers said:


> Heading to Archive now......Boy, I'm Thirsty :icon_chickcheers:



Won't be able to make it 'til late - save some for me!

Anyone know if we have to bring the actual printed tickets for the conference tomorrow?

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (4/11/11)

Where is everyone?

I'm going to be half cut by the time everyone gets here....

Hurry up or I'm drinking ALL the Captain Sigs!


----------



## ABP1973 (4/11/11)

Be down there shortly lookingn forward to it


----------



## Lillywhite (4/11/11)

tallie said:


> Won't be able to make it 'til late - save some for me!
> 
> Anyone know if we have to bring the actual printed tickets for the conference tomorrow?
> 
> ...




I would suggest sticking it in your pocket, best to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Rowy (4/11/11)

Got a leave pass for tomorrow none for the night unfortunately. Have a big one AHBer's!


----------



## tallie (4/11/11)

Damn it, not going to make it after all  See you bright and early tomorrow! :beerbang: 

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## NickB (4/11/11)

Woot! Nearly here!

Looking forward to it! And I even get a sleep in from my normal 7am start 

Seeya's all tomorrow!!

Cheers


----------



## Ross (5/11/11)

See you all in a couple of hours... should be a great day.
I'll be wearing a black Bacchus shirt, so make sure you say hello if we haven't met before.

Not too late to turn up on the day if you haven't booked...

Cheers Ross


----------



## Clutch (5/11/11)

BIAB wins the first System Wars with 37 votes. Braumeister with 34, ghetto had 25 (Got my vote too) and 3V placed last with 23.


----------



## RdeVjun (5/11/11)

Nice one Bribie G! :beerbang: 
Oh wait, no more bags!!!


----------



## Zizzle (6/11/11)

The tasting was blind, right?


----------



## clarkey7 (6/11/11)

Zizzle said:


> The tasting was blind, right?


Yes.....I'll put some more details in the Systems Wars thread.......

Meanwhile..this article made the online couriermail.. Didn't get much printed about great beer (I laid it on pretty thick) and the awesome community we are all part of...at least the BABBs club and the conference got a mention  

Lucky all the beers hide me...

Great conference to BTW.

Congratulations to David Kitchen from Brewers Choice who was determined to host a homebrewing conference in QLD..:beerbang: 

PB (Dave Clarke)


----------



## aussiechucka (6/11/11)

Somebody is up early after a big day.
Yeah cheers to David Kitchen and all the staff at Brewers Choice for helping. The speakers were great to listen too and good to hear the Q & A. Thanks to all the sponsors too. 
Enjoy myself immensely and looking forward to going next year. Great info on yeast there from John from White Labs.
Cheers
Aussiechucka
PS. Bribie will have to buy some bags back now after that win. Congratulations


----------



## Ross (6/11/11)

Huge kudos to both David's in putting this together..... Superbly done guys :beer: 


Cheers Ross

Edit: spelling


----------



## Rowy (6/11/11)

Ross said:


> Huge cudos to both David's in putting this together..... Superbly done guys :beer:
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross




Couldn't agree more Ross. The day had heaps of info for everyone including us new brewers. Beers weren't bad either. Now your mission is to get a few recipes together using Stella and Topaz


----------



## browndog (6/11/11)

Huge congratulations to David Kitchen and his Brewers Choice Staff for a fantastic day. A special mention has to go to Dave Clarke and to all the guest speakers who came from interstate and overseas to be part of the conference.

A top day and evening.


Browndog


----------



## edschache (6/11/11)

was a great day and dinner. thanks to everyone who made it happen. Hope to see you all there next year.

cheers,

Ed

edit: does anyone remember the names of the grain samples that were passed around?


----------



## The Scientist (6/11/11)

edschache said:


> was a great day and dinner. thanks to everyone who made it happen. Hope to see you all there next year.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> ...



I remember two:

Brisse - Victory
Simpson - Naked oats


----------



## mccuaigm (6/11/11)

Agreed here, had a great day, was some great info from many of the presenters, I brought a non brewing mate & he enjoyed himself too.

Great stuff Dave Kitchen for organising & all his staff. Great to see some local dudes get up & present too, nice work guys.

Also great to have a beer & meet Bribie at lunch.

Thanks again
Mick


----------



## sim (6/11/11)

What a blast! i woke up this morning with my shoes and the light on :blink: 

Thanks to all the organisers and contributors for a fantastic day!


----------



## winkle (6/11/11)

goldy said:


> Agreed here, had a great day, was some great info from many of the presenters, I brought a non brewing mate & he enjoyed himself too.
> 
> Great stuff Dave Kitchen for organising & all his staff. Great to see some local dudes get up & present too, nice work guys.
> 
> ...



He's pretty hard to miss
View attachment 49863


----------



## sim (6/11/11)

Rowy said:


> Couldn't agree more Ross. The day had heaps of info for everyone including us new brewers. Beers weren't bad either. Now your mission is to get a few recipes together using Stella and Topaz




Word has it a clone of Endeavour Amber ale using Topaz hops should be up on the Brewers Choice website tomorow! 

The third grain passed around was Simpsons Crystal (not sure if it was the Heritage, i dont think so).

Hooray for beer!


----------



## Howlingdog (6/11/11)

Tim lord asked that I pass this on to the people that recieved Topaz and Stella in their packs.

"you might like to keep this handy for anyone who may ask about the appropriate use of Stella or Topaz.

This was an interesting assessment with Topaz in particular being very well regarded. 

View attachment Brau2010_TastingResults.pdf


----------



## kalbarluke (6/11/11)

sim said:


> Word has it a clone of Endeavour Amber ale using Topaz hops should be up on the Brewers Choice website tomorow!
> 
> The third grain passed around was Simpsons Crystal (not sure if it was the Heritage, i dont think so).
> 
> Hooray for beer!



I'm pretty sure that one was a medium crystal.

Had a great time at the conference and the dinner. Met heaps of great people. Thanks to everyone involved as well as the presenters, especially John from Whitelabs (for being a good sport at dinner), Wade from Four Hearts, the Ipswich lads and Tim from HPA (for the hop production video). Liam's Belgian was nice too.


----------



## bonj (6/11/11)

A dry family wedding or a beer conference... I know which one I *should* have gone to... :angry:


----------



## daemon (6/11/11)

Bonj said:


> A dry family wedding or a beer conference... I know which one I *should* have gone to... :angry:


A dry wedding, how did they get guests turn up for all the boring bits?! :blink: :blink: 

Wish I could have been at the QHC but I was moving furniture upstairs instead. At least my day wasn't a dry event, my latest IPA with Stella hops reminds me of the Sierra Nevada Torpedo IPA and went down too well for a 6% beer. :chug:


----------



## bonj (6/11/11)

Daemon said:


> A dry wedding, how did they get guests turn up for all the boring bits?! :blink: :blink:


Yeah... Muslims kind of frown on the whole alcohol thing.... but that's okay.... my heaven is *way* cooler... we have a beer volcano and a stripper factory: The Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster


Daemon said:


> Wish I could have been at the QHC but I was moving furniture upstairs instead. At least my day wasn't a dry event, my latest IPA with Stella hops reminds me of the Sierra Nevada Torpedo IPA and went down too well for a 6% beer. :chug:


You lu..cky, lu..cky bastard!


----------



## WSC (7/11/11)

http://m.qt.com.au/story/2011/11/07/pair-b...-dedicated-pub/

I know I have said it before but Ipswich Brewers really are Awesome!


----------



## Est.91 (9/11/11)

Thanks to everyone! Had an awesome night at Archive and the conference & dinner were awesome. It was great to meet so many awesome people!


----------



## Brew Matt (22/11/12)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=68949


----------

